# Looking for Bulk Tee's in the Green Bay/Appleton, WI area



## secondrow (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,
We are looking for a good place in the Green Bay/Appleton area (preferrably cheap) to buy a bunch of blank tees. Let us know and we will probably hook you up with a good discount once we get printing!

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Cheapest would be wholesale. Do you have your wholesale license?


----------



## secondrow (Jan 28, 2009)

Nope, this is more just for a school project and seeing how it goes.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, you can try places like Michaels. Also check your local drug stores, they will have shirts pretty cheaply.


----------

